# Make me a Trained file and i will Pay you!



## fapio576 (Jul 19, 2015)

No one wants to help me so deleting my asked help.


----------



## fapio576 (Aug 3, 2015)

15 days have passed.. looks like no-one wants to help me ;-(


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 3, 2015)

i want to help you but don't want to read long post


----------



## fapio576 (Aug 3, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> i want to help you but don't want to read long post



that's so like evil man ;-(
ok.. no prob.. i got someone named 'Libor' with me on gmail..
finally after 10-20 days somebody is ready to help me. :'-)


----------

